# Probleme beim Drucken aus Textbox



## SusanneTausend (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

Da ich leider noch ein absoluter Anfänger bin habe ich ein Problem beim Drucken aus einem Textfeld. Ich habe hier schon die Suchfunktion benutzt und auch versucht das gelesene umzusetzen, aber leider tut der Drucker immer noch nicht das was ich von ihm will   
Ich schreibe hier mal den Code hin den ich benutze:
Printer.ScaleMode = 7
Printer.CurrentX = 5
Printer.CurrentY = 8
Printer.Font = "Arial"
Printer.Font = 20
Printer.Print Text4.Text
Printer.EndDoc

Das Problem ist, das ich den Rand oben auch gut eingestellt bekomme, aber der ausgedruckte Text links direkt am Blattrand hängt, egal welchen Wert ich eingebe. Das zweite Problem ist, das die erste Zeile nach rechts eingerückt dargestellt wird (also quasi als einzige Zeile den Befehl zum Einrücken des Textes umsetzt). Auch die Schriftgröße nimmt er irgendwie leider nicht an. Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe? Für Tipps wäre ich Euch wirklich sehr dankbar!
Liebe Grüße Susanne


----------



## Shakie (20. Juni 2004)

Wie wählst du denn den Drucker aus bzw. wie legst du fest, welcher Drucker verwendet werden soll? (Das muss auch gemacht werden, wenn du nur einen Drucker installiert hast)


----------



## SusanneTausend (20. Juni 2004)

*Drucken*

Hallo,

Also eigentlich habe ich gar keinen Drucker ausgewählt, da ja nur einer angeschlossen ist. Wie mache ich das denn? Also der Drucker fühlt sich eigentlich schon angesprochen (er druckt ja), aber halt nicht so wie ich es will ...


----------



## Shakie (20. Juni 2004)

Alle verfügbaren Drucker kann man so ermitteln:
	
	
	



```
Dim intZähler As Integer
dim strDruckername as String
    For intZähler = 0 To Printers.Count - 1
        strDruckername = Printers(intZähler).DeviceName
        'Jetzt halt irgendwas damit machen, zum Beispiel in einfacher MsgBox ausgeben:
         msgbox  "Einer der installierten Drucker: " & strDruckername 
    Next
```

Wenn du dich dann für eine Druckernummer entschieden hast, dann den Drucker auswählen:
	
	
	



```
Set Printer = Printers (intZähler)
```


----------



## SusanneTausend (20. Juni 2004)

*Drucken*

Hallo,

danke für deinen Tipp, aber leider funktioniert es trotzdem noch nicht. Vielleicht hast du noch eine andere Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Shakie (20. Juni 2004)

Ich kann mich mal dran erinnern, dass bei mir das setzen von "ScaleMode" nicht funktioniert hat. Versuch mal, den ScaleMode 1 (=Twips) zu verwenden und dann von Twips in Zentimeter umzurechnen. Die Umrechnung ist einfach:
	
	
	



```
Const Const mm2Twip As Single = 56.7
Const Twip2mm As Single = 1 / 56.7

'Wenn man Millimeter in Twips umrechnen will:
Twips = Millimeter * mm2Twips

'Wenn man Twips in Millimeter umrechnen will:
Millimeter = Twips * Twip2mm
```
-->Ein Zentimeter entspricht 567 Twips
Vielleicht geht's ja so.


----------



## SusanneTausend (20. Juni 2004)

*Drucken*

Vielen Dank Shakie,

daran lag es leider auch nicht, aber ich habe für das Problem mitlerweile eine Lösung gefunden.

Liebe Grüße Susanne


----------

